# Aufbau: Element 999 RSL



## na!To (10. September 2013)

Auch wenn ich die Kiste schon seit einer Woche fahre ... versuche ich mich mal.

*Die Basis allen Bike-Porns, der Rahmen:* 2014er Rocky Mountain Element 999 RSL in 18,5"





- SMOOTHWALLâ¢ Carbon Rahmen
- ABCâ¢ Lager
- Tapered Steuerrohr 1,5"-1 1/8"
- Press Fit BB
- IS2000 Befestigung
- E-Thru 12mm Steckachse
- E-Type Umwerfer
- Edelstahlbleche gegen Kettenklemmer, einlaminiert
- Innenverlegte SchaltzÃ¼ge, & Remotezug fÃ¼r Federbein und SattelstÃ¼tze

Der Rahmen ist bei Lieferung bereits an rechter Ketten- und Sitzstrebe abgeklebt. Von mir wurde noch eine Folie auf das Unterrohr, sowie Sitzrohr geklebt.

Das Gewicht liegt jetzt, inkl. 12mm Achse, Federbein, Sattelklemme und Innliner, bei *2170g*


----------



## onkel_doc (11. September 2013)

da gehört vorne ne zocchi rein in rot...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (11. September 2013)

Juhuuu, ein Aufbau Thread....



Da freue ich mich drauf!


----------



## na!To (12. September 2013)

Um den Rahmen in den Montageständer hängen zu können, brauchen wir natürlich noch eine Sattelstütze. Hier viel meine Wahl auf eine *Easton EC70 Zero* in 30,9/400mm. Die Stütze besteht, bis auf Bolzen und der oberen Platte, aus UDCarbon und wiegt schlanke *226g*





Und wo wir schon dabei sind, montieren wir auch gleich noch den Sattel.





...der ist von meinem Vertex RSL, und ein alter, gestrippter *Selle Italia SLR TT*. Er wurde, nach dem entfernen des kaputten Leders und der dünnen Schaumstoffschicht, glatt geschliffen und mit etwas schwarzem Lack nachbearbeitet. Das Gewicht liegt bei *134g*.


----------



## onkel_doc (12. September 2013)

wird das ne restekisteaufbauoder was...
die stütze geht nicht ausser um den bock an den ständer zu klemmen..


----------



## na!To (12. September 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wird das ne restekisteaufbauoder was...
> die stütze geht nicht ausser um den bock an den ständer zu klemmen..



Wenn es um den Sattel geht, ja  Günstiger kann ich kein Gweicht sparen.

Die Stütze ist Gewichtstechnisch für mich vollkommen ausreichend und hat vorallem keinen Versatz.

Was wäre den deine Wahl gewesen?


----------



## onkel_doc (13. September 2013)

stütze von kcnc...oder natürlich die token die ich auch fahre.

sonst noch die P6

sattel ist schon gut...das würde ich auch so machen...

weiter machen. ist dein projekt und lass dir ned von mir reinreden


----------



## ]:-> (13. September 2013)

Was kann denn KCNC was Easton nicht kann, mal vom Abbrechen abgesehen ;-)
Finde die Easton schön schlicht und unauffällig. Ist sie eigentlich so viel leichter als eine Next SL?

Hast du die Aufkleber am Sattel überlackiert oder sind die nur fürs Foto?

Das Rahmengewicht klingt gut, würd mich auch zu den übrigen Teilen dann über Gewichtsangaben freuen!


----------



## onkel_doc (14. September 2013)

wenn es ums gewicht geht...da kann die kcnc besser als die easton...und abgebrochen ist mir noch keine kcnc...

die next hat seatback und ich denke das möchte der erbauer nicht.

wenns robust sein soll würde ich auch die easton verbauen. sie sieht aber immer noch "gruuuusig" aus

gibt ja auch noch Thomson...das gehört eigentlich auch zu rocky...


----------



## na!To (17. September 2013)

Die Easton wiegt in 30,9/400mm genauso viel wie die Next SL in 27,2/400mm. 
Hätte gerne wieder eine RaceFace genommen, die Jungs haben aber leider keine Stütze ohne Versatz, und das war mir wichtig.  Ich hab relativ lange Beine, aber "kleine" Füße (41,5 bzw. 42). Wollte es nicht genauso wie am Vertex machen... 






... bzw. wusste das ich beim Element den Sattel noch etwas weiter nach vorne schieben muss.

Moving on.

Deore XT e-Type 2fach Umwerfer, *Gewicht bei 114g*





günstig, haltbar, nicht allzu schwer, schmale Bauform für gute Reifenfreiheit.
Als Bonus gibts von Rocky ein passendes "Blech" für Shimano e-Type Umwerfer, welches das abrutschen der Kette verhindert. Allerdings zu einem gesalzenem Preis ...





Zusehen sind bereits montiertes Shimano BB71 Lager, XT Umwerfer und Kettenblech. Man beachte auch die wunderschön eingearbeiteten Edelstahlbleche am Rahmen, um selbigen vor der Kette zu schützen.


----------



## coastdriver (17. September 2013)

na!To schrieb:


> Als Bonus gibts von Rocky ein passendes "Blech" für Shimano e-Type Umwerfer, welches das abrutschen der Kette verhindert. Allerdings zu einem gesalzenem Preis ...



Wo bekommt man denn diese Platte her? Direkt über Bikeaction?



na!To schrieb:


> Zusehen sind bereits montiertes Shimano BB71 Lager, XT Umwerfer und Kettenblech. Man beachte auch die wunderschön eingearbeiteten Edelstahlbleche am Rahmen, um selbigen vor der Kette zu schützen.



Ist dieses Innenlager mit einer Race Face NEXT Kurbel kompatibel?
Ich baue mir nämlich gerade auch ein Element RSL auf und dort ist noch ein BB91 (XTR-Variante) verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (17. September 2013)

coastdriver schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man denn diese Platte her? Direkt über Bikeaction?
> 
> Ist dieses Innenlager mit einer Race Face NEXT Kurbel kompatibel?
> Ich baue mir nämlich gerade auch ein Element RSL auf und dort ist noch ein BB91 (XTR-Variante) verbaut.


Entweder über deinen Händler des vertrauens, oder direkt über BA. Kostet aber 40,- das Teil (...) !

Klaro, das passt. Nur Sram und FSA haben ihren eigenen Mist, der Rest verwendet das Shimanosystem.


----------



## ]:-> (24. September 2013)

Hoffe ich habe es nicht übersehen, welche Gabel kommt denn rein? Bin gerade am grübeln wie man z.b. eine Sid mit dem Fox Dämpfer kombinieren kann was die Lockout-Hebel angeht. Blüht dann der pure Kabelsalat?


----------



## na!To (29. September 2013)

]:->;10970559 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe ich habe es nicht übersehen, welche Gabel kommt denn rein? Bin gerade am grübeln wie man z.b. eine Sid mit dem Fox Dämpfer kombinieren kann was die Lockout-Hebel angeht. Blüht dann der pure Kabelsalat?


Momentan ist eine SID XX drin, aber zur Gabel kommen wir noch im Detail. 
Was das Lockout angeht: Hab jetzt eben 2 extra Kabelbogen vorne am Lenker. Fox hat seit diesem Jahr einen Splitter, um zwei Züge an einen Hebel montieren zu können. Allerdings hat Fox drei Positionen, Rock Shox bei ihren nur zwei. Dürfte also nicht funktionieren.

---
So, nachdem die Woche mit diversen Krankenhausbesuchen, bei meinen Verwandten, doch etwas stressig war, geht es jetzt mal weiter hier.

*Der Laufradsatz*





Naben: DT Swiss 240s, Centerlock, VR 15mm HR 12mm
Speichen: DT Revolution 2.0 - 1.5 mit Alu Nippeln
Felgen: NoTubes ZTR Crest 29 (what else)
Reifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25 TL Ready
Schläuche: Geax 26" Latex
Bremsscheiben: Shimano XTR Ice-Tech 180/160mm

Gewicht VR, komplett: 1494g
Gewicht HR, komplett: 1820g

Das Ziel bei den Laufrädern war, ein sorglos Paket zuhaben, um welches ich mich nicht ständig kümmern muss.


----------



## coastdriver (7. Oktober 2013)

Was macht der Aufbau? Ist das Element schon im Einsatz?


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Oktober 2013)

hier stockt es verdächtig...


----------



## na!To (21. Oktober 2013)

Ja stimmt schon, aus irgendeinem Grund habe ich Momentan einfach keine Freizeit um mich mal 5min drum zu kümmern...

Das Bike ist seit Anfang September aufgebaut und wird auch rege genutzt 

...anyways:

*Das Schaltwerk*





Sram X.0, Gewicht 200g
... passend zu den ...

*Schalthebeln (noch mehr *blingbling*)*





Sram X.0, Gewicht (beide) 204g
...die wurden allerdings schon einmal benutzt, genauso wie die ...

*Kurbel*





Race Face Next SL, 38/26, eine Länge von 175mm und mit einem schlanken Gewicht von nur 530g.

An dieser Stelle sei erwähnt, dass der gesamte Antrieb nur übergangsweise auf dem Bike ist. Sobald das neue Race Face BB92 Innenlager für die ebenfalls neue BB30 Next SL Kurbel verfügbar ist, wird das Bike auf X.01 mit Race Face KB umgebaut. Die Magersucht der 2014er Next hat mir einfach angetan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (4. November 2013)

IS2000? Eine Schande. Ansonsten ein Traumrahmen, wirklich. Aber IS2000? Aua.


----------



## na!To (4. November 2013)

Lateralus schrieb:


> IS2000? Eine Schande. Ansonsten ein Traumrahmen, wirklich. Aber IS2000? Aua.



Wieso? Hat nur Vorteile an einem Carbonrahmen.

Der Alu-Adapter leitet Hitze besser vom Bremssattel ab.
Und man hat keine Gewinde im Rahmen, die Kaputt gehen könnten.

Apropos, *die Bremse*





Shimano XTR, 180/160


----------



## na!To (13. Februar 2014)

Das hab ich hier ganz vergessen 

Damals, September 2013:





Aktuell, Februar 2014:


----------



## coastdriver (21. Februar 2014)

na!To schrieb:


> Das hab ich hier ganz vergessen
> Aktuell, Februar 2014:



Sind das weiße Aufkleber auf dem Rahmen?
Wie viel wiegt das Bike eigentlich?


----------



## na!To (22. Februar 2014)

Fast, das ist 0,4mm "dicke" Folie (eigentlich für Autos gedacht)

So wie es oben zusehen ist: 10,1kg


----------



## holgersen (23. Februar 2014)

Schickes Teil! 

Habe eine Frage zur Stütze: Ist das Easton Logo unter einer Lackschicht oder fühlbar draufgedruckt/-lackiert?

Danke!


----------



## Groudon (23. Februar 2014)

Rocky baut in letzter Zeit echt tolle Räder!

Wie ist denn der Hinterbau von der Kennlinie? Man verwendet ja einen recht kurzen Dämpfer (165mm?) wodurch man ja oft eine eher progressive Kennlinie bekommt.

Lässt sich der Federweg durch normales fahren gut ausnutzen? Oder benötigt man doch einen eher aktiveren Fahrstil um den Dämpfer gut zu nutzen?

Wäre definitiv auch eine Überlegung für mein nächstes Fully! Sehr sehr schön!


----------



## holgersen (23. Februar 2014)

Wieso in letzter Zeit? Das war auch schon in den 90iger so. Wenn ich mir mein Vertex to mit der gelb-roten Ahornblattlackierung ansehe…


----------



## mrwulf (23. Februar 2014)

Groudon schrieb:


> Rocky baut in letzter Zeit echt tolle Räder!
> 
> Wie ist denn der Hinterbau von der Kennlinie? Man verwendet ja einen recht kurzen Dämpfer (165mm?) wodurch man ja oft eine eher progressive Kennlinie bekommt.
> 
> ...



Rocky hat bei meinem Element 70 RSL (noch 26er) einen RP23 High Volume Dämpfer mit Boostvalve verbaut. Hierdurch hat man eine schöne Lineare Charaktersitik und nuzt voll dn Federweg aus.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2014)

Die Länge der Dämpfer richtet sich in erster Linie am Übersetzungsverhältnis.
Das sollte grob bei 3:1 liegen.
Darauf sind die meisten Dämpfer erichtet.
Es geht auch ein kleienres Verhältnis, aber über 3:1 ist ungesund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dpopp (9. April 2014)

Wie hast du die Form der Folie erstellt?
Frei Hand oder gabs ne Vorlage?

VG Daniel


----------



## dpopp (9. April 2014)

Ok, Lösung eben beim durchblättern der Bilder selbst gefunden...


----------



## na!To (10. April 2014)




----------

